# The Snow Maiden



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Snow_Maiden
Just by the name and composer I know I'll love this one; what should I expect? What recordings are recommended? And when played live, is the stage covered with snow or something or that's just a name? I attended "The Nutcracker" last year and the stage was covered with real ice...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

You might also take a look at "The Cunning Little Vixen" by Janacek.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> when played live, is the stage covered with snow or something or that's just a name?


the name suggests she is bound to melt if direct sunbeam finds her, and the opera settings take place during springtime and summer, among some heathen tribe in their kingdom... a relevant read here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavic_Native_Faith


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Zhdanov said:


> the name suggests she is bound to melt if direct sunbeam finds her, and the opera settings take place during springtime and summer, among some heathen tribe in their kingdom... a relevant read here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavic_Native_Faith


Wasn't Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Orthodox? Don't tell me he was neo-pagan...


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Wasn't Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Orthodox?


which of his works indicate he were? Russian Orthodox - they all of course positioned themselves to be that, inside then society, but in fact there's a strong reference to Paganism in most of their works. Stravinsky for instance was a pupil of Rimsky-Korsakov and took a lot from his as influence on The Rite Of Spring later on.



Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Don't tell me he was neo-pagan...


he promoted it, and it was The Mighty Five who have contributed most to the acceptance of pagan features in art by the upcoming Soviet ideology.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have read that RK was not very religious, even though his grave stone is. He did use church music tunes for melodic material.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Zhdanov said:


> he promoted it, and it was The Mighty Five who have contributed most to the acceptance of pagan features in art by the upcoming Soviet ideology.


Did Slavic neo-paganism even exist at that time? I mean, only converts to Russian Orthodoxy among Jews could leave the area of settlement, how strong was Orthodoxy among main Russian society back then?


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Did Slavic neo-paganism even exist at that time?


it did. Russia's never been fully Christianised; she went on with pagan rites of Maslenitsa & Ivan-Kupala.



Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> how strong was Orthodoxy among main Russian society back then?


well, not too strong...


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Zhdanov said:


> it did. Russia's never been fully Christianised; she went on with pagan rites of Maslenitsa & Ivan-Kupala.


The second one between 6th the 7th of July? That's the time Beethoven wrote his "immortal beloved", and the latter is also my birthday :>!


----------



## ugen64 (Feb 7, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Snow_Maiden
> Just by the name and composer I know I'll love this one; what should I expect? What recordings are recommended? And when played live, is the stage covered with snow or something or that's just a name? I attended "The Nutcracker" last year and the stage was covered with real ice...


- Recordings - there's an OK one on Spotify by the Bolshoi Theatre, and also you can find the Paris Opera's recent production on Youtube which is quite good

- Staging? I saw it in the Mariinsky last year and their production is... I would use the word "garish". You can see some photos here: link. There wasn't any ice or snow or anything that I can remember. However, the actual performance (conducted by Gergiev, Aida Garifullina in the title role) was fantastic and incredibly moving. It is indeed a great opera and if you ever have the chance to see it live, go for it!


----------

